# New Project Designs from THE GAL LINE - 2016



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

GREAT AMERICAN _LOCOMOTION_​​Presents​​​_Morning Express_ - in Gauge 1​​
Five years in the making, the _Morning Express_ - series is a collection of rail car designs that would be found in 20th century US express passenger trains.

RTR versions available from Triple R Services.

The following roster of _Morning Express  - _car projects will be offered by _THE GAL LINE_.

· 53 ft National car company milk tank flat car with tanks.

· 50 ft NYC style express reefer

· 50 ft REA express reefer

· 50 ft NYC style milk car

· 40 ft PRR X29 express box

· 40 ft PRR X28 express box

· 60 ft Rutland milk car #337

· 60 ft NYC style baggage car

· 70 ft heavyweight Passenger coach

· 70 ft heavyweight baggage

_THE GAL LINE__ - _www.thegalline.com email: [email protected] ​​Triple R Services - www.realsteamservices.com  email: [email protected]​​


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

1:32 Heavyweights? Those seem like a real need in the market.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Might I ask why a 70' heavyweight when most were 80 feet in length? Or is that just counting the passenger compartments (which would mean that a 70' car would be 80' long indeed). In which case great news! Will it have paired windows or not? Very impatient to learn more about these cars. I am crying for P70 coaches and am contemplating building them from scratch so this would be interesting. A good idea.


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

du-bousquetaire

Why 70’ cars to start with…..simple. Originally the _MORNING EXPRESS_ (started about 5 years ago) was a long term project I was doing for myself, (in 1/29th scale.) Being a CRR of NJ fan I was planning on using the Blue Comet baggage and coaches as prototypes.

After many discussions with Triple R Services, I started converting the designs to Gauge 1.

The biggest stumbling block for developing a Heavyweight passenger car is the roof and 3 axle trucks. A few years ago, based on a customer request I developed the 3 axle passenger truck and last fall I finally came up with a revolutionary design to create the roof, MRS-GAL©. 

MRS-GAL© is a modular system that will allow for different length cars with differing end designs. I currently have a library of around 6 different end designs including a P-70. There are many new features with the system that are still in development/testing that I will talk about when they are ready for production.

The roof components have been drawn in 3D cad and are currently being printed on an industrial printer.

80’ cars, especially the P70, are on the short list to be developed next. 

du-bousquetaire I hear you. 

Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Now that is good news Alan I will keep my eyes out for this as I need quite a few myself. I was planning to scratchbuild them; but this news, like anything that saves time, precious time, is a great new info. Right now all I can run are East West limiteds full of sleepers and long distance cars. As I want to model the middle division, it's not a big problem, but even these had coaches often. 
I think Jason might be interested too to go with his E6. I was nagging around because the Aristo Craft cars were also CNJ cars without paired windows. I once had the privilege to ride that Blue Comet observation car when it was in long distance suburban service from the Pennsylvania border on the Delaware to Newark back in the 1974 or 75 when I used to railfan with a friend Peter Mc Gilligan, we had gotten up at around five in the morning to catch that train it left the Delaware river at around 7:30 for Newark, great memories...


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

so these will be in 1 32 scale,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

*Update on the Morning Express project.*


Here is the National Car Company 53’ milk flat. The details include 3D printed/resin cast tank stops, eyelets and polling pockets. I should have pictures of the 70’ coach and Rutland milk car next week.

Alan - www.thegalline.com


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

*Update on the Morning Express project*

Here is the first picture of the Rutland.

The following cars will be at York this Saturday.
- 53 ft National car company milk tank flat car with tanks.
- 50 ft REA express reefer
- 50 ft NYC style milk car
- 60 ft Rutland milk car #337
- 70 ft heavyweight Passenger coach

Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan
Very impressive car, looking forward to Saturday


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

*Update on the Morning Express project*

And here is the 70ft coach.

Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice cars Alan, this is going to fill a big need in 1/32 scale equipment. Congratulation.
Simon


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a beauty. Great job Alan!


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

*Update on the Morning Express project*

Here is the interior kit for the 70 Ft coach.

thank you.

Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow the coach was great, but that interior! Nice job.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan
Glad you were able to make it to the ECLSTS show and join us at the steamup for the first run of the Morning Express train:






The Morning Express cars and coaches are excellent offerings with great detail, outstanding performance on the track along with being a quality product. Looking forward to the combine, and observation to complete the passenger car set for the 70 foot heavyweight coaches. Then on to the 80 foot set! So, here is a production made in the USA for gauge 1 that can be for most any main line railroad livery.

I will be posting video and photos in the live steam section.


----------

